# Lindsay Lohan zu 30 Tagen Haft verurteilt !!!



## Mandalorianer (2 Nov. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan zu 30 Tagen Haft verurteilt​*

Es war Lindsay Lohans bisher womöglich schwerster Gang zum Gericht. Eigentlich ist sie ihn ja mittlerweile gewöhnt, doch dieses Mal hatte sie mit einer Lebensmittelvergiftung zu kämpfen. Angeschlagen schleppte sie sich auf die Anklagebank und stellte sich erneut Richterin Stephanie Sautner. Und die kannte wenig Gnade. Das Urteil: 30 Tage Haft und weitere 270 Tage, sollte sie erneut gegen die Auflagen verstoßen.

Der Hintergrund: Das Downtown Women’s Center in Los Angeles kündigte der Schauspielerin wegen Schwänzens ihrer vom Gericht verordneten Sozialstunden den Vertrag. Auch viele ihre Therapie-Termine ließ sie sausen. Sautner zog daraufhin die Bewährung zurück. Bis heute hätte sich Lindsay nichts zu Schulden lassen kommen dürfen.

Doch sie vermasselte ihre Chance erneut. Am Tag nach der letzten Anhörung vor knapp zwei Wochen, erschien sie zu spät zu ihrem Putzdienst im Leichenschauhaus. Der Zutritt wurde ihr prompt verweigert , nun muss die Blondine büßen.

Lindsay gestand, gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen zu haben. Sie hoffte, mit dieser Taktik maximal zwei Wochen in den Knast zu müssen. Das Geständnis konnte ihre Strafe immerhin abmildern. Von den 30 Tagen Knast, verbringt wahrscheinlich effektiv nur 6 Tage hinter Gittern. Denn, wegen Überfüllung rechnen Experten damit, dass sie nur 20 Prozent ihrer Zeit absitzen muss. Für LiLo ist es bereits das vierte Mal hinter schwedischen Gardinen.

Ein erneuter Hausarrest kam für Richterin Stephanie Sautner nicht mehr in Frage. Lindsay bekommt jedoch eine Einzelzelle im Frauen-Gefängnis. Bis zum Haftantritt hat sie noch eine Woche Zeit, um sich darauf vorzubereiten. Am 9. November muss sie sich den Behörden stellen.

Direkt nach ihrer Haftstrafe hat sie sich bei ihrem Bewährungshelfer zu melden. Damit Lindsay ihre aufgebrummten Sozialstunden nicht weiter auf die lange Bank schieben kann, hat Richterin Stephanie Sautner nun einen genauen Plan vorgegeben: Sie muss pro Monat nachweislich 12 Tage im Leichenschauhaus gearbeitet haben und vier Sitzungen beim Psychologen vorweisen können. 

Sollte sie das nun konsequent durchziehen, wäre sie am 29. März von den Auflagen befreit. Wenn bis zum 29. März nicht alles erledigt ist, gibt es die angedrohten 270 Tage Haft obendrauf.

Bis dahin darf Lindsay das Land nicht verlassen. Will sie in einen anderen Bundesstaat reisen, muss sie vorher um Erlaubnis fragen. Auch, wenn sie ihre Mutter in New York besuchen will.

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Nov. 2011)

na, das ist noch spannend


----------



## p1m0nty (2 Nov. 2011)

tja, hat sie wohl wieder mal pech gehabt. manche leute sind aber auch immer zur falschen zeit am falschen ort ^^


----------



## posemuckel (2 Nov. 2011)

... jetzt kommt sie tatsächlich wegen "Schwänzen" in den Bau!!!!!!!!
Was es nicht alles gibt.


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Nov. 2011)

Hier die Bilder 
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...e-los-angeles-02-11-2011-x71.html#post1074817


----------



## Sachse (2 Nov. 2011)

hach, die Lindsay lernt es wohl nie. 

Also wenn alles normal läuft, fährt sie Ende des Jahres wieder ein, bisher hat sie immer ihre Bewährungsauflagen verletzt.

Wer es nicht lernt, muss eben büßen


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2012)

30 Tage dauern bei Promis nur einige Stunden


----------

